# ipod machine a fabriquer des sourds ?



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*mardi 14 mars 2006, 21h22*[/SIZE][/FONT]  
[SIZE=+1]*Baladeurs numériques: les experts inquiets s'inquiètent des risques auditifs*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] 

[SIZE=-2]agrandir la photo[/SIZE]
WASHINGTON (AFP) - Plus de la moitié des adolescents américains reconnaissent avoir des problèmes d'audition, à la suite de l'usage des baladeurs numériques notamment, selon une étude publiée mardi et qui a conduit des parlementaires américains à s'inquiéter de cette question.
 "La manière dont la technologie et, dans ce cas, l'usage immodéré et à très haut volume des lecteurs de musique affecte notre santé est un sujet très important", a souligné Mike Ferguson un élu du New Jersey (est). [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]"Nous devons appeler les autorités sanitaires et les industriels à y réfléchir et à prendre des mesures", a renchéri son collègue du Massachusetts (nord-est) Edward Markey. Tous deux intervenaient lors d'une conférence de presse à Washington de l'association spécialisée dans les problèmes auditifs et cognitifs ASHA, qui a mené cette étude. Plus de la moitié des jeunes américains soulignent avoir des troubles auditifs qui les conduisent à augmenter le volume de leurs baladeurs numériques ou à demander à leurs interlocuteurs de répéter. Cette association entend tirer la sonnette d'alarme sur les risques de pertes auditives dus à l'usage de ces nouvelles technologies qui sont devenues un véritable phénomène de société, avec plus de 22 millions d'iPod vendus en 2005. D'ici 2009, près d'un milliard de ces appareils numériques devraient être en circulation dans le monde entier, ajoute l'étude. "Cette étude démontre que nous devrions être très attentifs sur l'impact potentiels de ces appareils sur notre santé auditive", a averti le président de l'association Alex Johnson. Selon les experts, le risque est double: "le volume et la durée d'écoute". Les jeunes sont plus enclins à écouter à un très haut volume leur musique alors que les adultes écoutent la musique moins fort mais plus longtemps. L'arrivée de ces nouveaux appareils qui permettent des heures d'écoute de musique sans aucune interruption (avant, il fallait changer la cassette ou le CD sur son baladeur) est un facteur de risque aggravant pour l'audition, ont noté tous les experts . "Toujours plus fort et toujours plus longtemps, ce n'est absolument pas de cette façon dont il faut utiliser ces appareils", a estimé Mme Brenda Lonsbury-Martin, spécialiste médicale de l'audition. Dean Garstecki, médecin ORL à Northwestern University appelle les consommateurs à être responsables en limitant le volume à 60% de l'échelle du son et en se limitant à une heure d'écoute par jour. Mais, les industriels doivent aussi procéder à des modifications pour réduire notamment le volume, a-t-il demandé. Il a cité à cet égard l'exemple de la France qui interdit depuis 2002 que le volume des baladeurs numériques dépasse le niveau de 100 décibels. Aux Etats-Unis leur niveau peut atteindre 115 décibels. Aux Etats-Unis, où tout est matière à litige, un consommateur a intenté un procès en nom collectif à Apple Computer, le fabricant du célèbre lecteur numérique iPod, en affirmant qu'il pouvait endommager l'ouïe. Selon le plaignant, au niveau maximal de 115 décibels, 28 secondes d'écoute quotidienne sont capables d'endommager durablement l'ouie. Selon la plainte, la conception des iPods est défectueuse et les baladeurs ne contiennent pas d'avertissement suffisant sur les possibles dommages pouvant être causés à l'ouïe.[/SIZE]


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Mars 2006)

On vise les iPods parce que c'est la classe la plus répandu de baladeurs numériques.... C'est comme pour Windows.... Mais quand je compare la puissance de mon iPod avec les autres baladeurs qui traînent dans ma classe, bien je suis bien vite mis hors concours. (Certes, je n'ai qu'un shuffle...)

Mais plus tôt que d'intenter des procès à des gens qui fabriquent des baladeur qui montent à 116 db, peut-être faudrait-ils commencer par fournir une éducation "musico/auditive" à nos marmots.... Non ?


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mars 2006)

Tout à fait d'accord ! Ce n'est pas en baissant un peu la puissance maximale que cela ira mieux. Il faut une éducation, "tout simplement". Pour ma part, quand j'écoute au casque et quand je sais que je vais écouter longtemps, je baisse la musique. Je me permets, pour des moments très courts (un morceau par ex) de monter un peu le volume. Mais après, on baisse à nouveau !

Et pour la limite maximum, je suis contre sa réduction également non pas pour écouter fort mais pour écouter confortablement avec de gros casque Hifi qui ont besoin de puissance.


----------



## Martial (14 Mars 2006)

Et les cinglés qui ont une sono d'enfer dans leur voiture, et les décibels dans les boîtes de nuit... ça fait du bien aux oreilles ? Pourtant ce n'est pas un iPod qu'ils écoutent !

On s'est bousillé les yeux sur de mauvaises TV et des écrans d'ordinateurs bon marchés; c'est au tour des oreilles de trinquer... C'est vrai quoi ! On a plus le droit de fumer, de boire, de manger des trucs gras pas bons vilains... comment qu'on va risquer sa santé alors ?

Commercialement parlant, les lunettes et les lentilles sont en vitesse de croisière. Le marché d'avenir est à la prothèse auditive. Il n'y a qu'à regarder les enseignes qui fleurissent un peu partout.  

Le seul point gênant concerne les enfants qui ne sont pas vraiment protégés. Sur certains jouets il y a un interrupteur caché pour diminuer le volume même si le son est à fond. ourquoi ne pas installer ce genre d'outils sur les baladeurs. Malheureusement les ados s'empresseront de le remettre en position normale. Pour frimer un peu  

Mon iPod je l'aime comme je l'écoute; pas trop fort


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Bah, y parait que les plaisirs solitaires ont le même effet...
Tout est question de modération. Et de respect du non débridage !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

En gros y a une nana qui passe avec un iPod et tous les ados se branlent comme des dératés ? j'ai bon ?


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi des dératés ?   



Bon sinon le seul truc à faire de raisonnable c'est de reposer ses oreilles et de ne pas écouter toute la journée le chti nipod _(surtout avec les er6 :love: )_


----------



## lamidenis (14 Mars 2006)

M'étonne pas que ça se passe aux States, ça... Ils attaqueraient un chien en justice parce qu'il a pissé sur un enjoliveur ! :rateau: 
Tsssss...


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2006)

D'un autre coté la france est la seule qui a obligé apple a baisser le niveau sonore de son lecteur pour cause de non conformité avec la réglementation française


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Martial a dit:
			
		

> Et les cinglés qui ont une sono d'enfer dans leur voiture, et les décibels dans les boîtes de nuit... ça fait du bien aux oreilles ? Pourtant ce n'est pas un iPod qu'ils écoutent !
> 
> On s'est bousillé les yeux sur de mauvaises TV et des écrans d'ordinateurs bon marchés; c'est au tour des oreilles de trinquer... C'est vrai quoi ! On a plus le droit de fumer, de boire, de manger des trucs gras pas bons vilains... comment qu'on va risquer sa santé alors ?
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord. Samedi, dernier nous vons été invités à un anniversaire, DJ et tout et tout... au bout de 4 hoo on en pouvait plus, on a été obligé de partir. Je n'ai rien contre la techno (ni pour d'ailleurs) mais pousser la sono à fond sur de la techno, c'est proprement suicidaire pour les oreilles. C'est simplement un problême de bon sens.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

en tout cas, l'ecoute des baladeurs qui rend sourd....
on en parlait deja quand Sony a sortit son discman...
on en parlait deja quand Sony a sorti son walkman...
on en parlait deja quand les premier poste sont devenu mobile....et j'en passe....
et on en parlera encore dans 10 ans quand NOkia sortira sont telephone oreillette...


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2006)

parlez Plus Fort, Je Ne Comprend Pas Le Probleme!
l'ipod C'est Bien

_:d _


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

Comme Stook, rien de nouveau, ca fait 20 ans qu'on se pete les oreilles avec des écouteurs, Apple a rien inventer.

Ils sont cons ces ricains quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Comme Stook, rien de nouveau, ca fait 20 ans qu'on se pete les oreilles avec des écouteurs, Apple a rien inventer.
> 
> Ils sont cons ces ricains quand meme



non, pas cons, interessés seulement. C'est entré dans leur culture: attendre qu'un marché soit suffisamment développé pour y trouver une faille et porter l'affaire devant les tribunaux. Ils allaient pas s'attaquer à un taiwanais de base quand même.


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

Mouais, je maintiens le con, se serait comme faire des procès à MacDo parce qu'ils sont gros, personne les oblige a bouffer, idem personne ne les oblige à écouter leur balladeur (numérique ou pas) trop fort.

On peut parler de politique ici ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

pour info, j'ecoutais mon mon baladeur K7, puis mon discman, puis mon mD, puis mon ipodmini, puis shuffle, puis video, et tous a fond....
et la seule perte auditive a laquelle, j'ai eu droite, c'est a un concert de maiden, en 96/97....
alors baissons le son des concert...


----------



## woulf (15 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Comme Stook, rien de nouveau, ca fait 20 ans qu'on se pete les oreilles avec des écouteurs, Apple a rien inventer.
> 
> Ils sont cons ces ricains quand meme



Attends un peu que le système des actions collectives (class actions) apparaisse pour de bon chez nous, et crois moi y'aura autant de procès qu'outre atlantique...

La tendance est à la déresponsabilisation, partout, le code de la consommation français fait du consommateur, réputé partie "faible" pire qu'un enfant de moins de 10 ans, et après il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'on en arrive à ce genre de raisonnement...

Parce que, ici aussi des mômes qui écoutent à fond leur baladeur, on en croise tous les jours, même qu'on profite de leur musique à la con dans les transports en commun, dans la rue, malgré les écouteurs... 
Quant aux jacky en voiture à faire boum boum boum, bon n'en parlons même pas


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

Bien vu la tendance (forte d'ailleurs !!) à la déresponsabilisation  , genre c'est pas la faute de l'utilisateur mais c'est la faute du fabriquant. Dans le cas d'une piscine mal construite ou un enfant se noie, no problemo, procès direct et modification des futurs modèles, mais dans le cas de l'iPod (ou de n'importe quel balladeur), c'est n'importe quoi. 

Imaginons qu'ils limitent encore plus le niveau sonore maximum des iPod, dans ce cas que vont devenir les XX % de mal entendants qui sont obligés d'écouter plus fort pour entendre la meme chose ?!?


----------



## woulf (15 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu la tendance (forte d'ailleurs !!) à la déresponsabilisation  , genre c'est pas la faute de l'utilisateur mais c'est la faute du fabriquant. Dans le cas d'une piscine mal construite ou un enfant se noie, no problemo, procès direct et modification des futurs modèles, mais dans le cas de l'iPod (ou de n'importe quel balladeur), c'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> Imaginons qu'ils limitent encore plus le niveau sonore maximum des iPod, dans ce cas que vont devenir les XX % de mal entendants qui sont obligés d'écouter plus fort pour entendre la meme chose ?!?



On pourrait parler du bridage idiot à 100cv des motos qu'on est les seuls à avoir, je pense dans le monde et en tous cas en Europe... et de plein d'autres trucs.
Pour les piscines, dans la plupart des cas, si noyade il y a, cela sera en raison d'un défaut de surveillance des parents/adultes à proximité (je pense à des enfants qui ne savent pas encore nager, pas des ados  ) mais là encore, on préfère agir en obligeant les gens à cloturer leur piscine ou mettre des dispositifs d'alarme... Enfin, c'est un peu comme les gens qui croient que c'est à
 l'éducation nationale d'élever leurs mômes... Mais je me rends compte subitement que je m'aigris 

Ceci dit pour en revenir au sujet, on empêchera pas les jeunes d'écouter à fond (qui a dit d'être con ?  ), moi je serai apple, je ferai des procès aux parents pour défaut de surveillance et d'éducation ! 
Oh mais d'un coup, je sens qu'il y a du blé à faire


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

C'est à TF1 qu'Apple doit faire le procès, comme c'est eux qui gèrent le cerveaux humain


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour info, j'ecoutais mon mon baladeur K7, puis mon discman, puis mon mD, puis mon ipodmini, puis shuffle, puis video, et tous a fond....
> et la seule perte auditive a laquelle, j'ai eu droite, c'est a un concert de maiden, en 96/97....
> alors baissons le son des concert...


je vais dans le même sens que stook et geoffrey... 
déjà à l'époque des baladeurs cassettes, y'a un bail donc, on nous cassait déjà les oreilles (ha ha  ) avec cette histoire de perte d'audition... 
c'est toujours le même argument remis au goût du jour... la technologie évolue et pas les arguments, donc on peut en conclure que la prévention non plus.

et comme stook, c'est à un concert métal (Pantera... purée les ingé son ce soir là je sais pas ce qu'ils avaient foutu...) que j'ai dû avoir une entame sur mon capital oreille... 
Ambiance: il fallait être à l'extérieur de la salle ou accroupi dans la fosse la tête entre les bras (quoi que même là s'était limite) pour pouvoir supporter le son :rateau:


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Pantera...



  

(tu voyais quelque chose   )

Bon choix, puisqu'on en est au confidences, moi ca devait être Metallica, la première perte d'audition (mais j'aurais préféré Pantera...)


----------



## drminou (15 Mars 2006)

Le truc, c'est qu'on se rend compte d'un coup de traumatismes auditifs lors de concerts ouj de soirées en boîte, parce que c'est brutal. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas complètement renier l'impact à long terme du port des écouteurs.
Par contre, je suis aussi contre l'alarmisme rampant en ce qui concerne les baladeurs (voire les balladeurs si vous me permettez le jeu de mot).

Cela dit, on est souvent tenté de monter le volume quand on est dans les transports en commun, bruyants par nature, qui couvrent les fréquences moyennes la plupart du temps. On monte le son, les fréquences moyennes deviennent audibles, et hop, on se prend plein d'aigüs dans les tympans. Pas terrible ça.
Je voterais personnellement pour une plus grand production, baisse du prix, et plus grande adaptabilité des écouteurs internes, qui ont le mérite d'isoler plutôt bien du bruit extérieur, et permettent donc une écoute à plus faible volume.

Sinon, personnellement, mes pertes d'audition actuelles sont majoritairement dûes d'une part à un son pourri lors d'une soirée (douloureux pour les oreilles, pour vous dire où on en était), et d'autre part, à l'ancien batteur de mon groupe .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

C'est pas le bassiste des who qui est sourd comme un pot? Faut dire qu'ils faisaient fort question bruit.

Super bruit mais bon !

Pas fait expres mais pour marquer le coup: 500° post


----------



## Spyro (15 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, je maintiens le con, se serait comme faire des procès à MacDo parce qu'ils sont gros


Ils le font déjà ça il me semble...
J'essaierais bien de retrouver un lien mais pfouif


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

je confirme qu'il y a une action aux US contre macdo sur le sujet de l'obésité.
Doivent être forcé à entrer et manger !!!:mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

Trop fort, à quand la class action contre les vendeurs d'armes parce qu'il y a des serial killer ? Ou contre les gens qui petent parce que ca pue ?


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Mars 2006)

drminou a dit:
			
		

> Le truc, c'est qu'on se rend compte d'un coup de traumatismes auditifs lors de concerts ouj de soirées en boîte, parce que c'est brutal. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas complètement renier l'impact à long terme du port des écouteurs.


tu as tout à fait raison  

sur mon MD d'y a je-sais-plus-combien-d'années, "ils" (S*ny me semble) avaient fichu une protection, certes il fallait l'activer manuellement, pour éviter de dépasser un seuil de db. Perso, ça avait contribué à me responsabiliser un peu sur cette question des écouteurs qui crachent et d'adopter un volume plus adéquat.
Y'a ça sur les iPod ? (non je demande parce que j'en ai pas  )



			
				drminou a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, personnellement, mes pertes d'audition actuelles sont majoritairement dûes d'une part à un son pourri lors d'une soirée (douloureux pour les oreilles, pour vous dire où on en était), et d'autre part, à l'ancien batteur de mon groupe .


douloureux c'est le terme effectivement... 



			
				geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> (tu voyais quelque chose   )
> 
> Bon choix, puisqu'on en est au confidences, moi ca devait être Metallica, la première perte d'audition (mais j'aurais préféré Pantera...)



 
j'ai vu assez peu de choses :rateau: 
j'avais tout de même trouvé une petite stratégie qui consistait à alterner entre monter sur les rambardes (Zenith) autour de la fosse (à l'époque on pouvait), m'accroupir dans la fosse et sortir la salle quand ça devait justement trop douloureux... les soli de Diamond Darrel étaient insupportables ce soir là !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, à quand la class action contre les vendeurs d'armes parce qu'il y a des serial killer ? Ou contre les gens qui petent parce que ca pue ?



ben justement, c'est ça qui est inquiétant. Cette manie de tout vouloir règlementer.:mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

C'est pas tout reglementer, c'est plutot aller au tribunal plutot que d'affronter ses responsabilités, d'éduquer ses enfants, de faire de la préventions, etc... (vu comme ca, la France est un pays maginifique :love:  )


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Mars 2006)

J'ai quelques élèves en classe de troisème "techno" qui passent leur cours, en fond de classe à écouter leur baladeur MP3 inommable même pas ipod.
A 8 m de distance je reconnais les chansons qu'ils écoutent (enfin, chansons... chacuns ses gouts!)

Je les ai gentiment prévenus qu'ils seront très vite sourds, j'ai même fait étudier l'anatomie de l'oreille...
En vain bien sur !

Mais, comme je l'ai exliqué aux autres élèves qui me demandaient pourquoi j'insistais là dessus : "je les ai prévenu, ce qu'il leur arrivera sera du ressort de leur responsabilité individuelle, et il ne faudra pas qu'ils viennent se plaindre..."

Un jour, peut être, les gens se rendront compte qu'ils sont pleinement responsables de leur corps et ne chercheront pas à blâmer les autres si ils l'on détérioré volontairement...


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2006)

C'est sûr que c'est pas facile de le faire comprendre. Quand un ami me fait écouter la musique, avant mêm de faire quoi que ce soit je lui demande de baisser le son. Et inversement, quand j'en fais écouter, on s'étonne toujours du niveau auquel j'écoute. 

Pour ce qui est de l'iPod par rapport aux lecteurs K7, il faut bien dire que les lecteurs mp3 sont beaucoup plus diffusés que les walkman et donc le phénomène touche plus de monde. Et puis pour ce lecteur en particulier, cela me parait logique si l'on veut agir contre les lecteurs de s'attaquer au plus gros. S'attaquer à Cowon (la marque de mon lecteur) par exemple, serait stupide, en France en tout cas !


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de l'iPod par rapport aux lecteurs K7, il faut bien dire que les lecteurs mp3 sont beaucoup plus diffusés que les walkman


En est tu si sur  : un rapide google



> Pour fêter les quelque *340 millions de Walkman à cassette, CD, MD, Hi-MD, ou Memorystick* vendus dans le monde, Sony lance le NW-HD1(...)


Sachant que Sony n'était bien evidement pas le seul vendeur de Walk-Man, l'iPod (et les lecteurs MP3) ont encore de la marge...


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2006)

Mmh, certes. Alors je rectifie le tir (enfin, j'espère...) : les lecteurs mp3 sont plus diffusés auprés des jeunes que les walkman. Bon, c'est peut-être faux, mais c'est le sentiment que j'ai. Et si ce n'est pas le cas aujour(d'hui, ce le sera vite. Les clés USB qui lisent les mp3 sont vraiment très très présentes...

Ou alors tout simplement, c'est juste une médiatisation bien plus importante...


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mars 2006)

Je pencherais pour la réponse petit b), médiatisation plus importante. A l'époque (car j'ai grandi à l'époque des walkman), tout les jeunes avaient un balladeur, pas besoin d'ordinateur à coté, juste une chaine pourrave, voire meme pas de chaine et juste une radio cassette pour enregistrer la radio. C'était donc bien plus accessible qu'un lecteur MP3, meme une pauvre clef à 30 euros .


----------



## Lamar (15 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

je suis un peu (beaucoup) hors sujet, mais c'est rigolo, parce que la photo qui illustre cet article, servait il y environ une semaine à illustrer un article sur le piratage, et j'ai souvenir (vague) d'avoir vu une image très proche dans un reportage de France 2 au sujet de la loi sur le téléchargement. Tout se recycle.
Concernant les risques pour l'audition de ce genre d'appareils (je ne crois pas que l'iPod soit le seul concerné), ils sont connus depuis bien longtemps et les risques pris sont, à mon avis, purement individuels.


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2006)

Bon bah je te fais confiance, je suis trop jeune pour avoir connu l'age d'or des walkman K7...


----------

